# Out of season



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

One of my C. usteriana is confused about which season it is. I have been watching this spathe come up over the last week or so, and it finally opened up yesterday. What's so strange is that this plant comes form a tank with no artificial lights, and the days are so short this time of year. Could this have been triggered by removal of runners? A few others have started to push some growth, but I haven't done anything out of the ordinary fert wise.

Regardless, enjoy an end-of-the year spathe


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it possible that because the sun is lower in the sky, it gets more direct light now than it did in the summer? In the summer the sun would be high up and not give your growing area direct light. This would happen if you had a south facing window.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

It is a North facing window, so that's not it, but it is a good idea!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

mine flower all the time, randomly, not sure what triggers the flowering. is underwater, and that is defenitly different than yours but who knows...is a kool plant either way!


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

If it is facing North, maybe the angle of the light. I find this case often with my African Violets in a North window.
wilma


----------

